# New Site Rules



## Stuart (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi All,

The site rules have been updated to be simpler and hopefully easier to understand. I have created a sticky in the main forums and will be updating the rules page at the end of today due to the formatting. Please note that the rules are here to cover everyone and hopefully most situations while now allowing more flexibility for debates to happen and opinions to be voiced without worrying about being censored.



> *GENERAL SITE RULES*
> 
> _1. Be nice to and tolerant of all other members of the forum. Keep in mind that we all have differing views and while debates are encouraged, personal remarks, insults and attacks are not tolerated. This includes nasty visitor messages, personal feuds/arguments on the forums and any other social area of the site._
> _2. No Swearing. If the filter changes your work to ***, please edit your post to remove the offending word. _
> ...



There will be some more changes in the future in regards to the advertising rules, subscriptions, power sellers and sponsors to move APS away from a "business setup" to a more personal based setup however to alter them right now would disadvantage those who have and currently do support the site


----------

